
Show HN: Device agnostic fitness tracking with friends - spotman
Hey HN&#x27;ers!<p>If you sit around a computer all day and are looking to be more active, or are just active in general, check out our app!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;apple-store&#x2F;id903459923?pt=265797&amp;ct=hn&amp;mt=8  
or
 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.activityclub<p>We have been hacking on this for 2 years and it&#x27;s finally nearing a state where we are stoked about!<p>Launched last Aug (2015) to the public. Coming up on our 1 yr anniversary and starting to get some traction.<p>Two of us have _each_ lost about 70lbs while building the app (the rest of the were already skinny, cheaters!) and so it has not only been very fun, but also very rewarding.<p>The tech:<p>Backend on GCE:<p><pre><code>    - 1 api server 

    - 1 worker server 

    - 1 redis server 

    - Cloud SQL 2nd Gen

    - &lt;$160&#x2F;mo

    - Autoscale enabled

    - Managed by chef

  - Rails &amp; Golang

    - features first in ruby

    - later are optimized in golang micro services

  - Heavy user of NSQ

    - platform is largely asynchronous

  - Avg external (rails) response time: 20ms

  - Avg internal (golang) response time: 1ms

  - Avg requests&#x2F;day: 1.3 million
</code></pre>
Frontend:<p>iOS:<p><pre><code>  - 90% swift app

  - 10% obj-c

  - Switched from Core data to Realm, and haven&#x27;t looked back

 Android:

  - RxJava based

  - Slowly converting to realm from just basic http cache architecture
</code></pre>
Stats:<p>- 2.5 devs<p>- 1 pr person<p>- 1 business person<p>- ~40,000 users<p>Get some points, and feel good about your body, you only get one! (for now?)<p>Thanks for reading! All comments welcome<p>scott@activity.club
======
andrewfromx
hey one of the 2.5 devs here, been involved with this project for a while now.
Thanks HN community for checking it out!

